# Something's off



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

As per my oldest son's request, I started working on a "Jason Vorhees" mask for his costume this year. I can't help but feel something's a bit off. I apologise in advance for it's finish, but I'm no artist...YET!  After failing at an attempt to drybrush it with a flesh color, I just antiqued the whole thing...seems okish I think, but I'll need to get a handle on the drybrush technique soon.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Anyway, that's what I came up with...any suggestions, tips, advice for the next project would be greatly appreciated! Thnx!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think what might be off is partly the shape. The masks for this character that I've seen are rounder in the face. They also have more holes. The antiquing is not too far off the mark.

No need to apologize for not being an artist yet. We all start somewhere and get better with practice


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Now that you mention it...it is a bit "skinny" looking isn't it? I wonder if I trimmed off some of the sides a bit if it wouldn't look a little better...


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it looks really good considering you say you're new at masks. Roxy is right, it looks a bit skinny. At first I thought it might be due to the way you have it mounted, but I'm not sure now. 

Also Roxy is correct about the number of holes; it needs a few more. The fact that there are no ears makes the flesh look, at first glance, like dirty hair or a wig. Perhaps you could add some ratty tufts of hair haphazardly over the head. The mask reminds me of the one in Jason Goes to Hell, and in that he had a lot of fuzz on his head when backlit.

The edges of the mask that meet the "flesh" look good and deteriorated, but the bottom is smooth. Maybe you could do some distressing to the lower edge to make it more uniform. Also, you can hit it with a light mist of brown or black spray paint from about two feet away to "dust" it and give it a grimy, dirty look.

I learned drybrushing from painting miniatures for Dungeons and Dragons, and my advice is to just practice on whatever you can find. Look for old wood with a nice texture, odds and ends of junk, whatever will take paint. Spray them black and go to town on them. You'll get the knack in no time. After a while you will get the "drybrush eye" and mentally drybrush everything you see, picking out textures and sensing how you can bring them out with highlights.

The problem some people have with drybrushing is overloading the brush, which just smears the paint. You want just enough paint on the bristles to transfer paint only to the uppermost details of the piece. Master that and you're set.

Good luck!


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Johnmonster, thanx a ton for the input. Jason goes to hell was very much where I got the idea to meet the mask with flesh. Odd how I totally forgot to make ears...ah well, we live and learn! I am going to try and implement some of your suggestions, and I might even try to graft on some ears...IF I can figure out how to make them! You're also correct on the drybrushing issue I had. When I started in on it, I was getting too much paint on the brush, and the coat was ALOT heavier than I wanted. By the time I finished, I was getting better, and I think with a little time, I'll get a better feel for how much paint to load the brush with...I'm just grateful antiquing hid it well . Thanks again for the advice, I'll try and see what I can do.


----------

